# Reboot inc



## Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Just a heads up.


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Done.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok.


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Reboot inc = Reboot Incoming = I'm about to reboot the server.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 5, 2005)

Got it.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 5, 2005)

Awesome.


----------

